# ThinkPad R51 battery not charging



## SpaceGhost79 (Jun 4, 2007)

The battery on my ThinkPad is not charging, but "stuck." Here's what I know so far:

1) The laptop detects the battery. It is currently is at 74%.
2) My laptop is currently plugged in to the power supply. The laptop icon says the battery is charging, yet it does not charge the battery. It is stuck at 74%.
3) If I unplug the power supply, the laptop will run off the remaining battery power.
4) If I put the battery in my friend's R51, it charges in his laptop to 100%. Therefore, it does not seem to be a problem with the battery.
5) Tried using a different power supply to plug the laptop into, but it made no difference (not a bad power supply).
6) When I run ThinkPad Configuration, there's a button near the top right to Show Battery Information (there's also a small blue circle with an exclamation point over the Show Battery Information button on my computer). When I click this button, I get an error message saying, "Cannot run because the power management is disabled." A clue? I haven't touched any of my settings, so not sure what to make of this and how to enable it.

It looks like this might be a hardware problem, but I'm not sure. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you must enable Power Management in your bios setup and in your Windows Control Panel under Power Options.
Try the Control Panel first.
To enter bios setup you must press a key during start-up, usually F2, F1 or Delete; it tells you on the screen.


----------



## SpaceGhost79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Where inside Power Options might I find this option? I have it open and there's five tabs.

My Power Scheme is set to Portable/Laptop. Then the other four tabs are Alarms, Power Meter, Advanced, and Hibernate. I don't see anything under those.

I access BIOS the other day and checked the power settings there, too, but didn't see anything that needed to be changed. Where in there should I be looking?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
This page from Lenovo will explain things better than I can...
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4YQJZV.html


----------

